# The X-E1 killed my T2i



## NorthbyNorthwest (Jan 13, 2014)

As a semi-pro part time portrait photographer, I have been using the T2i for the past 2 years and I have a 50mm 1.4 and the 24-105L.  But since the introduction of the Fuji X100, I have been lusting after trying on and simplifying and reducing the size and weight of my kit.  Having gone back and forth for more than 6 months about whether to upgrade to the 5D MkII or change to the Fuji X system, I finally made my decision and picked up a very lightly used X-E1 with the 18-55 zoom on Saturday.  So far, I am very impressed with this camera.  My biggest complaint with the T2i has been the ISO performance where images about Iso 800 became unusable with ugly noise which led me to pick up a speedlight (which I hate) or refuse to shoot inside pictures.  I am happy to report the Fuji has completely won me over with its ISO performance, and the quality (especially the lens quality) has me listing my old gear on Craigslist.  From what I can tell for my purposes, the optics of the Fuji X lenses are on par with Canon L glass for less than half the price generally.  

I take it to my first paid gig on Friday and I think I'll throw the Canon in the car but I can't foresee a situation where I would want to use it.  Portraits aren't exactly sports so the Autofocus speed is a non-issue for me.  The built in "Film Simulations" create beautiful jpegs and I am particularly fond of the B&W ones (there are four) and the ability to cycle through them  while checking the Electronic viewfinder and seeing the real world updates before the shot is even taken.  Beautiful.  

This system is what I have been waiting for, and I can't recommend it enough.  It's not for everyone, but I love it.  Once the 24-105L and camera body are on their way to their new home, I think I'll add the 35mm 1.4 for sure and most likely the 14mm or newly announced 56mm portrait lens.  While I can easily see some advantages of going the 5D full frame route, I just couldn't justify the cost and heft for a semi-pro.  The lenses are so expensive, and the 12-1500 used price tag on an 6 year-old camera is just insane to me.  

Anyway, that is the eulogy for my T2i.  We've had some good times, I learned a lot, "it's not you, it's me", "well, actually it is you..."
-Jake


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome to the club. I swapped a Canon 5dmkII for an X-E2 back in November. I'm very pleased with the X-E2 and consider that overall I came out ahead.

Joe


----------



## brunerww (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new camera!  I have resisted Fuji because of the "retro rangefinder" look - but have been impressed by what I have seen from the X-Trans sensor and Fuji glass. I will be very interested in seeing what the upcoming Fuji X-T1 can do.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 24, 2014)

I am sure the fugi has better Image quality but I often used my t2i well above ISO 800 with no issues. Maybe I am not as much of a perfectionist. Enjoy your new camera


----------



## NorthbyNorthwest (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I made it through my first paid shoot with the X-E1 with only the "kit" lens and came away very happy with the results.  While I had my DSLR in the car for insurance as a backup body, I never missed it.  My canon glass and body are now up for sale.  I must say that I would have preferred the black version because the silver has a bit of a hipster vibe, and people have asked me if it is a film camera...  But that is to be expected I suppose.  I know some have mentioned they want to "look professional", which I couldn't care less about as I will let me images do the talking.  I have plans to get the 35mm with the money that I get from one of my L glass and have that be my primary lens hopefully.  I am very impressed with the fuji system.  It isn't without it's quirks, but the manual nature of having physical dials for all the important stuff is brilliant to me.  I hate menus, but didn't realize how much I hated them until I didn't need to use them anymore...  

I am doing a wedding in february and plan on renting an X-E2 body with the long zoom and I will try to update on how that all went.  The iso performance is great on this little camera, and I imagine it will make phenomenal black and whites with the 35mm 1.4 during the ceremony and getting ready shots.  Anyway, I am officially "over" dslr's though I recognize that mirrorless won't work for everyone until the autofocus speed catches up.  Most likely I will add a x-e2 body down the line and use the E1 as a backup or second.  I am taking it everywhere because of a 365 project, and have taken some of my best Black and whites to date.  It really helps me personally to have a great rendering on the EVF in black and white to help compose the shot, and the jpg conversion that fuji uses is great.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 28, 2014)

NorthbyNorthwest said:


> Well, I made it through my first paid shoot with the X-E1 with only the "kit" lens and came away very happy with the results.  While I had my DSLR in the car for insurance as a backup body, I never missed it.  My canon glass and body are now up for sale.  I must say that I would have preferred the black version because the silver has a bit of a hipster vibe, and people have asked me if it is a film camera...  But that is to be expected I suppose.  I know some have mentioned they want to "look professional", which I couldn't care less about as I will let me images do the talking.  I have plans to get the 35mm with the money that I get from one of my L glass and have that be my primary lens hopefully.  I am very impressed with the fuji system.  It isn't without it's quirks, but the manual nature of having physical dials for all the important stuff is brilliant to me.  I hate menus, but didn't realize how much I hated them until I didn't need to use them anymore...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



NorthbyNorthwest said:


> I am doing a wedding in february and plan on renting an X-E2 body with the long zoom and I will try to update on how that all went.  The iso performance is great on this little camera, and I imagine it will make phenomenal black and whites with the 35mm 1.4 during the ceremony and getting ready shots.  Anyway, I am officially "over" dslr's though I recognize that mirrorless won't work for everyone until the autofocus speed catches up.  Most likely I will add a x-e2 body down the line and use the E1 as a backup or second.  I am taking it everywhere because of a 365 project, and have taken some of my best Black and whites to date.  It really helps me personally to have a great rendering on the EVF in black and white to help compose the shot, and the jpg conversion that fuji uses is great.



You may be pleasantly surprised with the AF speed once you try that x-e2.

Joe


----------



## sashbar (Jan 28, 2014)

NorthbyNorthwest said:


> ...Anyway, I am officially "over" dslr's though I recognize that mirrorless won't work for everyone until the autofocus speed catches up.  Most likely I will add a x-e2 body down the line and use the E1 as a backup or second.  I am taking it everywhere because of a 365 project, and have taken some of my best Black and whites to date.  It really helps me personally to have a great rendering on the EVF in black and white to help compose the shot, and the jpg conversion that fuji uses is great.



How about this down the line...   FUJIFILM X-T1


----------

